# Just wondering if this cage is suitable... f12 sky mammal cage.



## Smellll (Jul 29, 2010)

for 2 or 3 girls I'm going to get in the next couple of weeks. I've done a lot of research on cages but I seem to just be going round in circles.. deciding one cage is perfect then reading a bad review of it and moving on to others.. only to come back to the first one again and forget what was wrong with it! Finally decided to join this forum for some advice. 

Dimensions:

Height - 92cm
Width - 68cm
Depth - 46cm
Bar Spacing - 2.5cm

http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/f12-mammal-cage.html

The price on that website is just amazing (one third of what it costs on this other site - http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/p-30751-f12-sky-double-storey-ferret-chinchilla-mammal-cage.aspx ) and means I would have a lot of my budget left over for toys etc.

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with this cage? I know the bar spacing is too wide but advice on customising it would also be appreciated if this is the only thing wrong.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

i haven't heard many good things about that cage. it looks like it'd be a pain in the butt to clean and decorate because of the small doors and the shelves and ramps look flimsy and terrible to clean. i've heard of rats chewing right through the bottom pan. also since the bars are vertical your rats will have difficulty climbing the sides. it'd be suitable for probably 4 rats but the more space, the better, in case you ever want to get more rats or decide they could use more space! honestly it's better to spend a little more on a cage you know for -sure- that you will love and not want to toss in the garbage and light on fire in a month :-\

in north america, midwest ferret and critter nation cages are generally the best you can get, along with martins cages, and some other store brand ones...

in the UK i know there are ferplast cages, have you looked into those at all?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes Size wise the cage is fine.
But I second what Jaguar said. They have teeny doors, AND I have heard of peoples females easily escaping from the cage.


----------

